# DRI travel certificates



## Kim W (Jul 3, 2008)

.. we just bought with Diamond at Lake Tahoe. The incentive was two free AA plane tix and two weeks/two bedroom Hawaii. But when we signed, they came as vouchers to use through II. Now we're worried it may be tough to get the time we hoped for (next March) for those two weeks. Any experience with their incentive vouchers and how hard it is to book them?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm moving this from the FAQ to it's own thread. 

PS I don't know how the vouchers work.


----------



## JoeMid (Jul 13, 2008)

Kim W said:


> .. we just bought with Diamond at Lake Tahoe. The incentive was two free AA plane tix and two weeks/two bedroom Hawaii. But when we signed, they came as vouchers to use through II. Now we're worried it may be tough to get the time we hoped for (next March) for those two weeks. Any experience with their incentive vouchers and how hard it is to book them?


Sounds like some sort of Bonus Certificate/Accommodation Certificate, probably very hard to use in prime seasons, which for Hawaii is just about all the time, good luck!


----------

